# Honeywell Oscillating IFD Tower Air Purifier



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Model HFD-120-Q

I have been using this for well over a month now, so I thought I would pass along my evaluation of this for those looking to smoke indoors.

I use it in a 12 x 12 ft room. With it set on medium, it does a fine job of cleaning the air. My wife says she can smell the pipe smoke very faintly on the other side of the door, but not in any other part of the house. An hour to a hour and a half after smoking a full bowl, the room itself is completely free of any smoke odor. The ionizer does an excellent job of freshening the room.

The unit itself contains a washable pre-filter, a permanent washable IFD Filter, and an electronic ionizer. It has an electronic filter check reminder (light) for reminding you when to check the filters. I highly recommend this unit to pipe smokers. I have not tried it with cigars, yet.

I got mine here - http://www.kaz.com/kaz/store/product/966d7a19cc0dca9c6f6e61aeb53835f5/


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

<sarcasm>
nice review, i'll have to try me some. :tu 
</sarcasm>

just cuz i want to be like those post whores who don't have anything helpful to say/useful to add.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> <sarcasm>
> nice review, i'll have to try me some. :tu
> </sarcasm>
> 
> just cuz i want to be like those post whores who don't have anything helpful to say/useful to add.


Why can't you be happy being a plain ordinary whore?
:tg


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> <sarcasm>
> nice review, i'll have to try me some. :tu
> </sarcasm>
> 
> just cuz i want to be like those post whores who don't have anything helpful to say/useful to add.


DING!

geeez if your gonna post whore do it right ..like this.

n.r 

[sarcasm off]

really thanks for the review, I will be needing a good filter pretty soon


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> DING!


o 
:mn


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Doyle, how quiet does it run? I have a study full of old (60+ years) books and antique wool Marine Corps uniforms. It has an old wool/paper/cigarette smoke smell from some of the stuff and I've been looking for an air purifier to try out.

Jeremiah
Hah! No whore here!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JRC said:


> Doyle, how quiet does it run? I have a study full of old (60+ years) books and antique wool Marine Corps uniforms. It has an old wool/paper/cigarette smoke smell from some of the stuff and I've been looking for an air purifier to try out.
> 
> Jeremiah
> Hah! No whore here!!


At the lowest speed it is very quiet. For what you are suggesting using it for, you could let it run 24/7 at low and hardly know it was on (manual recommends continous operation, I just don't run it unless I'm smoking in the room).


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

let us know how it works on cigar smell


----------

